# Hawaii Reviews for April 2009



## billhall (Apr 1, 2009)

Reviews... Hawaii  April 2009


----------



## billhall (Apr 1, 2009)

*Alii Kai Resort, Kauai, 2/28/2009*

*New Review*


Alii Kai Resort  
Reviewer:   Doug Konno​Island: Kauai​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Apr 1, 2009)

*Westin Princeville Ocean Resort Villas, Kauai, 3/29/09*

*New Review *


Westin Princeville Ocean Resort Villas 
Reviewer:   Teresa Zirlen​Island: Kauai​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Apr 2, 2009)

*Maui Beach Vacation Club, Maui, 3/22/09*

*New Review *


Maui Beach Vacation Club 
Reviewer:   Sandy Domion​Island: Maui​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Apr 4, 2009)

*Maui Lea at Maui Hill, Maui, 12/01/08*

*New Review *


Maui Lea at Maui Hill 
Reviewer:   Joan & Russell Horwich​Island: Maui​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Apr 4, 2009)

*Marriott's Ko Olina Beach Club, Oahu, 2/24/09*

*New Review *


Marriott's Ko Olina Beach Club 
Reviewer:   Linda & Chris Burkhart​Island: Oahu​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Apr 5, 2009)

*Kona Hawaiian Village, Big Island, 3/15/2009*

*New Review *


Kona Hawaiian Village 
Reviewer:   Randall Zindler​Island: Big Island​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## csalter2 (Apr 5, 2009)

*Not a Fair Rating for Ko Olina*



billhall said:


> *New Review *
> 
> 
> Marriott's Ko Olina Beach Club
> ...



I read your reviewand was surprised by your 6.5 review. I know it's your opinion but that is way too low and is very misleading to prospective visitors. People who go to Ko Olina usually know that it is not Waikiki and need to have a car. Owners are not charged for parking. It is a great location and as you said it is nice place. Your rating number makes it a little above average and that is certainly not the case compared to several timeshares.

Just my opinion.


----------



## billhall (Apr 6, 2009)

*Westin Princeville Ocean Resort Villas, Kauai, 3/15/09*

*New Review *


Westin Princeville Ocean Resort Villas 
Reviewer:   Mary Susan Hansen​Island: Kauai​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Apr 6, 2009)

*Westin Princeville Ocean Resort Villas, Kauai, 3/14/09*

*New Review *


Westin Princeville Ocean Resort Villas 
Reviewer:   Donald Barton​Island: Kauai​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Apr 9, 2009)

*Kaanapali Beach Club, Maui, 03/05/09*

*New Review *


Ka'anapali Beach Club  
Reviewer:  Franklin L. & Barbara Kossick​Island: Maui​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Apr 11, 2009)

*Point at Poipu, Kauai, 4/04/2009*

*New Review *


Point at Poipu 
Reviewer:   Evan Gost​Island: Kauai​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Apr 13, 2009)

*Marriott's Kauai Beach Club, Kauai, 4/03/09*

*New Review*


Marriott's Kauai Beach Club 
Reviewer:   Douglas DeBoer​Island: Kauai​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Apr 16, 2009)

*Papakea Resort , Maui, 03/09/09*

*New Review *


Papakea Resort  
Reviewer:   Janice Pasqualotto​Island: Maui​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Apr 22, 2009)

*Lawai Beach Resort, Kauai*

*New Review*


Lawai Beach Resort  
Reviewer:   Norbert Woods​Island: Kauai​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Apr 27, 2009)

*Westin Ka'anapali Ocean Resort Villas North,Maui, 4/25/09*

*New Review*


Westin Ka'anapali Ocean Resort Villas North  
Reviewer:   Tim Langer​Island: Maui​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Apr 27, 2009)

*Kona Coast Resort I, Big Island, 3/22/2009*

*New Review*


Kona Coast Resort I 
Reviewer:   Mike & Carole Dietterich​Island: Big Island​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Apr 30, 2009)

*Wyndham Shearwater, Kauai, 4/24/2009*

*New Review*


Pahio at the Shearwater (Wyndham) 
Reviewer:   Richard and Cynthia Montrose​Island: Kauai​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------

